# Should I use carbon in my filter?



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

yes it will remove ferts and other nutrients. there is no need for it in a planted tank.


----------



## Rooted (Feb 8, 2010)

jreich said:


> yes it will remove ferts and other nutrients. there is no need for it in a planted tank.


what if we use it only after a water change, before adding ferts? i ask because i use it when i change my filter pad and gunk starts flying everywhere (i don't love my hob filter :icon_conf). then i take it out after an hour, add ferts, and do it all again a week later.

oh, thanks for the OP bc I was logging in to ask the same question


----------



## TROPHEUS-31 (Feb 17, 2010)

even if you only use it after a water change it will still take away ferts from all the particles in the water that you cant see.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

that is a waste of carbon because its not really removing anything during the hour your using it for. the only time it is really necesary is to remove contaminents and meds.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Unless your tank is slate, your carpet is shag, and your pant are bell bottoms--no carbon.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

+1 on no carbon,i only use carbon in my filters when there is a fishy or dirty smell to the water and even then i just put some carbon in a pantyhose and stick in the water current or in the filter it self


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Most planted tank guys will use purigen instead of the carbon. It serves most of the same functions, only doesn't effect ferts at all, and can be recharged.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4190&prodid=7825&catid=113

It's about 7 dollars for a bag, and will even pull tanin's out of the water.

Most individuals on the forum will use the carbon for the first month of tank setup, then toss it and never go back, replacing it with purigen, or more sponge/bio media.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I've used carbon in my tanks now for about 4 years on and off. I don't change it very often. It will house a lot of good bacteria. It also helps if your tanks smell.
There is no real need for it unless your tank is new, but it will not hurt it either. I think the pro's outweigh the con's.
So what every you want to do, it will not hurt.
My tanks are highly planted to using E.I.

Joe


----------



## matt11390 (Apr 16, 2007)

If you don't use ferts then carbon is fine. I don't use ferts and my plants do very well.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Carbon has a great ability to remove organic molecules, and a not as good ability to remove molecules that do not have carbon in them. They may remove chelated minerals, but are not very good at removing most of the minerals and simple molecules that are used as fertilizer. 
Carbon is great at removing medicines, pesticides, dyes, tannins and many forms of toxins. 

I almost never run carbon in my tanks. I have some on hand in case of emergency.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't remember the last time I used carbon, no real need unless you need to remove meds from the tank. 

Craig


----------



## }{ead$hot Zod (Feb 9, 2010)

kid creole said:


> Unless your tank is slate, your carpet is shag, and your pant are bell bottoms--no carbon.


Sorry for dragging up an old thread. I'm using an old metaframe 20g high slate bottomed tank. Are you just making a humorous reference to older filter practices or is there some completely obscure water parameter that I need to keep an eye on? Im running Eco complete, growing vals, worts, fontanalis in a coldwater setup with some natives. Thanks...


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes, I'm sure he was making a joke about that. A slate bottom doesn't hurt anything, it's inert. You're fine, and don't need carbon.


----------



## }{ead$hot Zod (Feb 9, 2010)

I figured, but easier to check. Thanks.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

}{ead$hot Zod said:


> ... I'm using an old metaframe 20g high slate bottomed tank. ...


Where did you ever find "an old metaframe 20g high slate bottomed tank" that could actually still hold water? (as in not leak) The tar like cement usually dries out after many years, and often almost crumbles. About 18 years ago I gave away a 50 gal tank due to that problem.

Thinking about those old stainless steel frame tanks provides quit a contrast to the rimless tanks available today. Thanks.


----------

